# Writing Programme Notes



## Phoenix (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all. I am new to this forum. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with programme notes writing? Cheers.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Um? What exactly do you want them for? That would be a good start.

One place to look would be the ABRSM diploma - the link is to a pdf with detailed help on writing and researching programme notes and the audience you should be addressing. Obviously the mark scheme is their own but does give guidance on what are "good" programme notes.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Many years ago, I wrote notes for concerts in a collegiate setting. Most of the nitty gritty involved style issues -- how to deal correctly and consistently with titles, opus and concordance numbers, movement markings, composers names and dates, soloists, etc. The notes themselves (usually short - 100-200 words) presumed some knowledge of the composer and the work in question (including looking at the score and listening where possible if you didn't already "know" the piece.) The trick is to be informative, interesting, not to lose the casual audience member while not insulting the musically knowledgeable. Just remember not to try to fake it (the whole audience is in a position to catch you out) and, as Michael Steinberg wrote, the purpose of the annotator is to be "counsel for the defense" (i.e., don't trash the work).


----------

